# A few photographs from over the years.



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey everyone. I have been shadowing the Photography corner a little bit now. I have always been into art and photography, but have never had the time (or money) to dedicate to it. I figured that I would like to post a couple of my photographs from over the years to see what you think.

Heavily photoshopped photo -1999 









Mildly photoshopped photo -2006









Jacobsburg Park -2006









My Grandmothers Weeds -2008









My Daughter in sepia (camera filter) -2007









My Son in Greyscale (digital filter) -2007


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

The portraits have a nice mood about them - my youngest son (now 19) would never allow good portraits (lots of fun, candid kiddie pics) - he was always pulling faces or something - it's only in the last year or two that I have been able to get a decent pic of him :sigh:
Also like the shallow DoF for the weeds and the lighting/reflections in the river pic :grin:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I was dating a girl who had a really nice camera (She wanted a Cannon Rebel whatever was best at the time) And I got to use it a bit. I kinda caught my Gavin off guard for that one. Usually he is all faces. Lilly on the other hand is always in the mood for a pose but they are usually silly.

Here is one more I took that day. My family loves this one.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

You've some beautiful photos there gavinzach, I can understand why your family loves that last one


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks WereBo, I wish I had a good camera, but can't afford one right now. I think I could be a bang-up amateur photographer. 

And Zulu, thanks for the compliments, I was a little on the sleepy side last night when I replied. I could have swore I expressed appreciation!!!!

Once I get some time, I will throw a few more on (if I can find them). I appreciate you guys looking. Ya all know how to make a fella feel swell!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

a pic of my mother taken august this year a few weeks before her 83rd birthday - my eldest son had bought a colourful knitted cardigan/jacket from the markets in Hobart which had a few pulled threads - as soon as my mother (an ex potter, spinner & weaver, knitter, screenprinter and generally crafty person) saw it she made him take it off so she could mend it for him - poor bugger hardly had time to say hello or sit down after not seeing his grandmother for more than 6 months. :laugh:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

this is a soft focus (read _blurred_), desaturated pic of the son and the jacket :grin:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

That is great. A wonderful story and a beautiful portrait to go with it!

This picture was taken in 2001 on my son's second birthday. He had just gotten the seat in the background and I had just finished putting down that flooring. It was taken with my first digital camera, a Sony something or other, I loved it. I took so many pictures that day but this remains my favorite picture of my son ever.










This breaks away from the "photography" theme of the forum section, but it goes back to the art form I truly love... This is an illustration I did in 2004 (on xerox paper). I hold this as one of my best works. Unfortunately, most of my other illustrations, drawings and paintings were destroyed over the years, so I have few left.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

zuluclayman said:


> this is a soft focus


That is the effect I was going for with this one... Didn't quite get it though.

BTW... Love the Jim Morrison tapestry!!!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

@ Zulu - Hehehehe... Mother/Grandmothers are like that, very little gets past their 'Eagle-eyes', while they still work :wink:

@ Gavinzach - You're welcome :laugh: We're here to encourage and help folks and it's not very encouraging, if we start putting folks down for taking bad or 'strange' photos, no matter how well-intentioned.

That's some lovely shots of your kiddies there, I especially like your daughter's pose, doing a 'Buddha' impersonation, although personally, the blurring spoils it. It's what you were after though (nearly) so that's what matters :grin:

I'm envious of your artistic abilities, that Harley is excellent! - Drawing/art is something I could never get right, except for technical-drawings using 'T-squares', protractors, compasses etc. My sister got my share of that talent :sigh:

This is a quick snap I took of 'Mother WereBo' (91 last June), using my Samsung phone-cam (1.3Mpxl), while showing her the various stuff on it, camera, MP3-Player etc.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

beautiful pics
i would discourage posting pics of my kids on the internet.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

WereBo said:


> I'm envious of your artistic abilities, that Harley is excellent! - Drawing/art is something I could never get right, except for technical-drawings using 'T-squares', protractors, compasses etc. My sister got my share of that talent :sigh:


It has been so long since I read this thread... I had forgotten that I ever started it until I was looking at some of Sarla's photos in "The Darkroom"...

I have taken quite a few photos over the past couple years... Unfortunately none of them with a nice camera... Which I still haven't bought... I think I am going to ask my Brother-in-law if I can borrow his sometime...

I am glad you like the "Harley" (Althought it is a Suzuki :grin... I am very proud of that one... Unfortunately I haven't had the time or urge to do any more work recently... Too much to do and not enough time to follow all of my hobbies and interests...

The reason I am resurrecting this thread is because I took what, I find to be, a very interesting photo recently... I was snapping photos of a trailer that myself and my buddy Keith are working on... Mostly for record sake.

He is welding and fabricating extensions while I was working on the trailer's wiring harness... This photo is of the underside of the left fender where the wiring goes through and into the light... There is something that intrigues me about the photo though... I just enjoy looking at it... Perhaps it is the pallate of colors on the fender itself with the old paint and rust, perhaps it is the soft focus of the signs on the wall... I don't know... I have tried separating the different aspects of the photo and they don't seem to work by themselves... I think that this is just a case of accidental artwork... I have actually set this photo as my desktop background at work...


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

there is something about old, degraded surfaces that draws me in - maybe partly to do with my background in ceramics, loving textures etc that speak of time and a history - every mark on an items marks a point in time of that object's history...oops, lecture over

My aunt (in her 70's) who is also an artist, sculptor, printmaker takes close-up pics of rusted metal surfaces found around her semi rural property - she looks for colour gradations, patterns, swirls, flaking surfaces etc and thet are great little works of art.

nice pic GZ - sometimes it's best not to dig too deeply for why you like something - just enjoy liking it :smile:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A lovely photo there GZ, it would fit nicely in the 'Unloved' thread, here somewhere :grin: - I think what makes the pic for me is the ancient feel to it and the textures of the surfaces, the sunbeam on the sign in the background adds the focal-point and adds to the mystery of it


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks 'Bo... I think the reflection on the sign was an unintended side-effect of the camera flash on it's reflective surface!!!!


----------

